# Painting scuffed plastic bumpers and trim



## Stratf01 (Jun 22, 2018)

Going to paint a plastic bumper and trim that has paint removed after a scrape. 

It's not very deep but you can see the black plastic at places.
Can I simply sand down or do these need filled?

Do I need plastic primer before painting? 

Any other differences in dealing with plastics?

Thanks very much


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Do you have a picture of the damage?? 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratf01 (Jun 22, 2018)

Here's a photo .
Hope it's attached here ok

Thanks


----------



## bighead (Jan 27, 2011)

Fill with bumper filler and wet sand then paint, and yes plastic primer is needed .


----------



## Danl94 (Mar 10, 2016)

If there are no dents, sand down the scratches with a 180-240. It will fur up but that's okay. Anything that won't come out after that put some filler in. Refine with wet 320-500 to remove the fur. Highbuild prime. Rub that with 500+ and paint.


----------

